# C50 seat tube diameter



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

What is the C50's seat tube diameter? 31.8mm? I want to get a Deda Dog Fang and need to make sure I get the correct size.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

MWT said:


> What is the C50's seat tube diameter? 31.8mm? I want to get a Deda Dog Fang and need to make sure I get the correct size.


I won't swear to the accuracy, but I just put the calipers on mine and came up with 33.0mm. Since the FD is braze-on and not a clamp on, the odd size might actually make some sense. I don't think I'm off by more than 0.25mm one way or the other, but.....


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

MWT said:


> What is the C50's seat tube diameter? 31.8mm? I want to get a Deda Dog Fang and need to make sure I get the correct size.


The Deda Dog Fang will not work because it needs to clamp on at the junction between the lug and the tube. It is a complete mess. If you really want to try using the Deda Dog Fang, I have three of them sitting here in different sizes, two of which are in the original packaging, that I will sell to you at a 15% discount of the best retail price you can find on them, plus the actual cost of shipping.

What I would recommend and what I run on my C50 and Cristallo, is the following:

http://www.acecosportgroup.com/shop/k-edge-chain-catchers/road.html

One word of warning though. If you are running Campy and need a Campy braze-on adapter, the bolt that came with both of my adapter kits was too long. I found out the hard way when I ruined a Record 10 speed fd. It threaded through too far and skewed the derailleur alignment, so I had to use an extra washer on the front of the bolt to shorten the amount is screwed through the derailleur.

I have used the K-Edge for 2 seasons now and I have absolutely no complaints about them. In fact, it is getting to the point where I don't even worry about dropping the chain anymore.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

fabsroman - thanks very much for the insight. I was hoping to save a few bucks with the Deda, but I guess I'll get the K-Edge.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

MWT said:


> fabsroman - thanks very much for the insight. I was hoping to save a few bucks with the Deda, but I guess I'll get the K-Edge.


Yeah, I was hoping that the Dog Fang would work too. Hence, the 3 I have sitting around that I actually need to e-bay. After using the K-Force, I think it is worth the extra money. Imagine dropping the chain and having it tear up your C50's chainstay. The extra money is worth it for me. Now, if we were talking about a much cheaper bike, then I would have just slapped the Dog Fang on there even if it clamped on inbetween the lug and the seat tube.

Trust me, I am cheap when it comes to small things like this, but sometimes being cheap isn't always good.


----------

